# Two forums



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I;m sure this has been asked before.

I understand the TTF and the TTOC are two seperate things, but having two forums is confusing, and more effort to check both!

The TTF says "Home to the TTOC" so why a 2nd forum? Why not just a TTOC members only section here, with permissions so only paid up members can access?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Quit moaning lol ttoc forum is great fun you don't have the stick in the mud lol

J
Xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

you've only been there less than a month. lol You only like cos they said no-one will moan about you being a drunkard, or speeling badly!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

spike said:


> you've only been there less than a month. lol You only like cos they said no-one will moan about you being a drunkard, or speeling badly!


Plus she can post as much semi naked photos as she wants as nothing is visible to the rest of the net.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

there should be a dedicated thread, so easy to find


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll say nothing lol

I've only been here two months lol 

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

2 months and notorious!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

spike said:


> I;m sure this has been asked before.
> 
> I understand the TTF and the TTOC are two seperate things, but having two forums is confusing, and more effort to check both!
> 
> The TTF says "Home to the TTOC" so why a 2nd forum? Why not just a TTOC members only section here, with permissions so only paid up members can access?


Hi, As you stated they are seperate forums/clubs. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------

